
Show HN: PostgREST as a Service - ruslan_talpa
https://subzero.cloud/postgrest-plus.html
======
dickeytk
“Set up and operate PostgREST the in cloud with just a few clicks.”

I think missed word.

You didn’t answer my number one question though: What is PostGREST?

~~~
ruslan_talpa
It was meant in the style of "Setup and .. NginX/Redis/PostgreSQL", it assumed
the reader knows about PostgREST (that's why the link is to a landing page and
not to the homepage). subzero.cloud is BaaS (GraphQL & Rest api for your
database).

Your comment is valid though, not everybody knows about PostgREST (but you
should check it out :) [http://postgrest.org/](http://postgrest.org/))

